# Who the hell is Blackrock ?



## the other mike

And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?

BlackRock, Inc. is an American global investment management corporation based in New York City. Founded in 1988, initially as a risk management and fixed income institutional asset manager, BlackRock is one of the world's largest asset managers with *$6.84 trillion in assets* under management as of August 2019. 

BlackRock - Wikipedia


----------



## Jitss617

Angelo said:


> And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?
> 
> BlackRock, Inc. is an American global investment management corporation based in New York City. Founded in 1988, initially as a risk management and fixed income institutional asset manager, BlackRock is one of the world's largest asset managers with *$6.84 trillion in assets* under management as of August 2019.
> 
> BlackRock - Wikipedia


Deeep state


----------



## the other mike

They've been called the world's largest shadow bank.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

Angelo said:


> They've been called the world's largest shadow bank.


Maybe Don can get some action there, american banks won't touch the bum.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Angelo said:


> And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?
> 
> BlackRock, Inc. is an American global investment management corporation based in New York City. Founded in 1988, initially as a risk management and fixed income institutional asset manager, BlackRock is one of the world's largest asset managers with *$6.84 trillion in assets* under management as of August 2019.
> 
> BlackRock - Wikipedia



And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?

Just because you're clueless...….


----------



## the other mike

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?
> 
> BlackRock, Inc. is an American global investment management corporation based in New York City. Founded in 1988, initially as a risk management and fixed income institutional asset manager, BlackRock is one of the world's largest asset managers with *$6.84 trillion in assets* under management as of August 2019.
> 
> BlackRock - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?
> 
> Just because you're clueless...….
Click to expand...

Really? I'd like to know how many Americans have ever heard of BLK . I bet that Fink dude makes a lot of business trips to China.


----------



## Toro

They are very well known in the financial industry.  

There are several firms with other $1 trillion in assets.  Most of Blackrock's assets are mostly in ETFs, which are passive investments.  They are meant to replicate indexes provided by vendors such as Standard & Poor's and MSCI.


----------



## MisterBeale

Jitss617 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?
> 
> BlackRock, Inc. is an American global investment management corporation based in New York City. Founded in 1988, initially as a risk management and fixed income institutional asset manager, BlackRock is one of the world's largest asset managers with *$6.84 trillion in assets* under management as of August 2019.
> 
> BlackRock - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Deeep state
Click to expand...



*How BlackRock Rules the World*
The planet’s largest investment fund handles Mexico’s pension funds—and owns the companies they invest in. Cozy!
How BlackRock Rules the World


Articles

*BlackRock’s Washington Playbook*
BlackRock’s Washington Playbook – BlackRock Transparency Project

Articles

*The BlackRock Revolving Door*
The BlackRock Revolving Door – BlackRock Transparency Project


----------



## MisterBeale

Toro said:


> They are very well known in the financial industry.
> 
> There are several firms with other $1 trillion in assets.  Most of Blackrock's assets are mostly in ETFs, which are passive investments.  They are meant to replicate indexes provided by vendors such as Standard & Poor's and MSCI.


Considering that most pols in D.C. are corrupt pieces of shit, and employees of this corporations are part of the revolving door, they are part of the problem, not the solution.  They only make laws that benefit them and theirs, not what is good for the nation.






They all need to be led to the guillotine.


----------



## Augustine_

Angelo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?
> 
> BlackRock, Inc. is an American global investment management corporation based in New York City. Founded in 1988, initially as a risk management and fixed income institutional asset manager, BlackRock is one of the world's largest asset managers with *$6.84 trillion in assets* under management as of August 2019.
> 
> BlackRock - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?
> 
> Just because you're clueless...….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? I'd like to know how many Americans have ever heard of BLK . I bet that Fink dude makes a lot of business trips to China.
Click to expand...

A lot of Americans also think China pays for our tariffs.  Humans are stupid.


----------



## Muhammed

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been called the world's largest shadow bank.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Don can get some action there, american banks won't touch the bum.
Click to expand...

The swamp fears banks. Banks fear Trump.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

MisterBeale said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are very well known in the financial industry.
> 
> There are several firms with other $1 trillion in assets.  Most of Blackrock's assets are mostly in ETFs, which are passive investments.  They are meant to replicate indexes provided by vendors such as Standard & Poor's and MSCI.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that most pols in D.C. are corrupt pieces of shit, and employees of this corporations are part of the revolving door, they are part of the problem, not the solution.  They only make laws that benefit them and theirs, not what is good for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all need to be led to the guillotine.
Click to expand...


*employees of this corporations are part of the revolving door, they are part of the problem, not the solution.*

Who thought employees of Blackrock were supposed to be part of some solution?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Augustine_ said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?
> 
> BlackRock, Inc. is an American global investment management corporation based in New York City. Founded in 1988, initially as a risk management and fixed income institutional asset manager, BlackRock is one of the world's largest asset managers with *$6.84 trillion in assets* under management as of August 2019.
> 
> BlackRock - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?
> 
> Just because you're clueless...….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? I'd like to know how many Americans have ever heard of BLK . I bet that Fink dude makes a lot of business trips to China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of Americans also think China pays for our tariffs.  Humans are stupid.
Click to expand...


A lot of Americans also think their electric cars help the planet..


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## MisterBeale

Toddsterpatriot said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are very well known in the financial industry.
> 
> There are several firms with other $1 trillion in assets.  Most of Blackrock's assets are mostly in ETFs, which are passive investments.  They are meant to replicate indexes provided by vendors such as Standard & Poor's and MSCI.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that most pols in D.C. are corrupt pieces of shit, and employees of this corporations are part of the revolving door, they are part of the problem, not the solution.  They only make laws that benefit them and theirs, not what is good for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all need to be led to the guillotine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *employees of this corporations are part of the revolving door, they are part of the problem, not the solution.*
> 
> Who thought employees of Blackrock were supposed to be part of some solution?
Click to expand...

You don't get it, obviously.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

Muhammed said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been called the world's largest shadow bank.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Don can get some action there, american banks won't touch the bum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The swamp fears banks. Banks fear Trump.
Click to expand...

Actually americans are afraid of everything.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

MisterBeale said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are very well known in the financial industry.
> 
> There are several firms with other $1 trillion in assets.  Most of Blackrock's assets are mostly in ETFs, which are passive investments.  They are meant to replicate indexes provided by vendors such as Standard & Poor's and MSCI.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that most pols in D.C. are corrupt pieces of shit, and employees of this corporations are part of the revolving door, they are part of the problem, not the solution.  They only make laws that benefit them and theirs, not what is good for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all need to be led to the guillotine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *employees of this corporations are part of the revolving door, they are part of the problem, not the solution.*
> 
> Who thought employees of Blackrock were supposed to be part of some solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get it, obviously.
Click to expand...


I get that you don't understand what asset managers do. Obviously.


----------



## Toro

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I get that you don't understand what asset managers do. Obviously.



That's what I was going to write. 

Blackrock is pretty benign.  I know them fairly well.  

In fact, the biggest criticism I can think of Blackrock and other's like them is that they are far too passive.


----------



## Augustine_

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?
> 
> BlackRock, Inc. is an American global investment management corporation based in New York City. Founded in 1988, initially as a risk management and fixed income institutional asset manager, BlackRock is one of the world's largest asset managers with *$6.84 trillion in assets* under management as of August 2019.
> 
> BlackRock - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?
> 
> Just because you're clueless...….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? I'd like to know how many Americans have ever heard of BLK . I bet that Fink dude makes a lot of business trips to China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of Americans also think China pays for our tariffs.  Humans are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of Americans also think their electric cars help the planet..
Click to expand...

A lot of Americans think a magical sky lord will return to Earth to save us so we can just destroy whatever we want now.  Absolutely stupid as fuck.


----------



## Toro

Muhammed said:


> Banks fear Trump.



No they don't.

And Blackrock isn't a bank.


----------



## impuretrash

Augustine_ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?
> 
> BlackRock, Inc. is an American global investment management corporation based in New York City. Founded in 1988, initially as a risk management and fixed income institutional asset manager, BlackRock is one of the world's largest asset managers with *$6.84 trillion in assets* under management as of August 2019.
> 
> BlackRock - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?
> 
> Just because you're clueless...….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? I'd like to know how many Americans have ever heard of BLK . I bet that Fink dude makes a lot of business trips to China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of Americans also think China pays for our tariffs.  Humans are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of Americans also think their electric cars help the planet..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of Americans think a magical sky lord will return to Earth to save us so we can just destroy whatever we want now.  Absolutely stupid as fuck.
Click to expand...


Many Americans believe that a man can become a woman by having his penis removed and a big hole carved out where his balls used to be....


----------



## Augustine_

impuretrash said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?
> 
> Just because you're clueless...….
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I'd like to know how many Americans have ever heard of BLK . I bet that Fink dude makes a lot of business trips to China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of Americans also think China pays for our tariffs.  Humans are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of Americans also think their electric cars help the planet..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of Americans think a magical sky lord will return to Earth to save us so we can just destroy whatever we want now.  Absolutely stupid as fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Americans believe that a man can become a woman by having his penis removed and a big hole carved out where his balls used to be....
Click to expand...

Don't worry, a magical sky lord is going to return to Earth to fix that


----------



## MisterBeale

Toddsterpatriot said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are very well known in the financial industry.
> 
> There are several firms with other $1 trillion in assets.  Most of Blackrock's assets are mostly in ETFs, which are passive investments.  They are meant to replicate indexes provided by vendors such as Standard & Poor's and MSCI.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering that most pols in D.C. are corrupt pieces of shit, and employees of this corporations are part of the revolving door, they are part of the problem, not the solution.  They only make laws that benefit them and theirs, not what is good for the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all need to be led to the guillotine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *employees of this corporations are part of the revolving door, they are part of the problem, not the solution.*
> 
> Who thought employees of Blackrock were supposed to be part of some solution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't get it, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that you don't understand what asset managers do. Obviously.
Click to expand...

I'm well aware of what they do. . . . .









. . .  and why they do it. . . . . .


----------



## the other mike

Mitt Romney is jealous. BlackRock makes Bain Capital look like a Kool-Aid stand.


----------



## MisterBeale

Angelo said:


> Mitt Romney is jealous. BlackRock makes Bain Capital look like a Kool-Aid stand.


For these assholes defending them, $$$ is always more important than culture, communities, the nation, or family.

They just don't give a shit, they are all selfish fucks.


----------



## the other mike

I always like to put 'trillions' into perspective for folks .....


----------



## Toro

This branch is funny.


----------



## MisterBeale

Toro said:


> This branch is funny.


----------



## the other mike

Augustine_ said:


> A lot of Americans think a magical sky lord will return to Earth to save us so we can just destroy whatever we want now.  Absolutely stupid as fuck.


True. 18 years later, a bunch of Americans still don't even know that a third skyscraper collapsed on 9/11.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Augustine_ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?
> 
> BlackRock, Inc. is an American global investment management corporation based in New York City. Founded in 1988, initially as a risk management and fixed income institutional asset manager, BlackRock is one of the world's largest asset managers with *$6.84 trillion in assets* under management as of August 2019.
> 
> BlackRock - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?
> 
> Just because you're clueless...….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? I'd like to know how many Americans have ever heard of BLK . I bet that Fink dude makes a lot of business trips to China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of Americans also think China pays for our tariffs.  Humans are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of Americans also think their electric cars help the planet..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of Americans think a magical sky lord will return to Earth to save us so we can just destroy whatever we want now.  Absolutely stupid as fuck.
Click to expand...


The CO2 you just emitted with your post.....killed a panda. Asshole.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Angelo said:


> Mitt Romney is jealous. BlackRock makes Bain Capital look like a Kool-Aid stand.



They're not very similar.


----------



## the other mike

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitt Romney is jealous. BlackRock makes Bain Capital look like a Kool-Aid stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not very similar.
Click to expand...

They're not both vulture capitalists ?
( sorry private Equity firms)


----------



## Moonglow

Angelo said:


> They've been called the world's largest shadow bank.


Next to the Cayman Island money laundering operations...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Angelo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitt Romney is jealous. BlackRock makes Bain Capital look like a Kool-Aid stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not very similar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're not both vulture capitalists ?
> ( sorry private Equity firms)
Click to expand...


*They're not both vulture capitalists ?*

Nope.

*( sorry private Equity firms)*

Sorry, nope.


----------



## the other mike

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitt Romney is jealous. BlackRock makes Bain Capital look like a Kool-Aid stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not very similar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're not both vulture capitalists ?
> ( sorry private Equity firms)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *They're not both vulture capitalists ?*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> *( sorry private Equity firms)*
> 
> Sorry, nope.
Click to expand...

Asset Investment Management firms. Both of them.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Angelo said:


> And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?
> 
> BlackRock, Inc. is an American global investment management corporation based in New York City. Founded in 1988, initially as a risk management and fixed income institutional asset manager, BlackRock is one of the world's largest asset managers with *$6.84 trillion in assets* under management as of August 2019.
> 
> BlackRock - Wikipedia



Nobody noticed?  Even you should have noticed, but then again, you are a moron and wouldn't know a investment company if it fell on you.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Angelo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?
> 
> BlackRock, Inc. is an American global investment management corporation based in New York City. Founded in 1988, initially as a risk management and fixed income institutional asset manager, BlackRock is one of the world's largest asset managers with *$6.84 trillion in assets* under management as of August 2019.
> 
> BlackRock - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?
> 
> Just because you're clueless...….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? I'd like to know how many Americans have ever heard of BLK . I bet that Fink dude makes a lot of business trips to China.
Click to expand...


I have investments with BlackRock.  That's one.  

If you spent less time on your 9/11 conspiracy theories, you might actually know what goes on in the real world.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Angelo said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of Americans think a magical sky lord will return to Earth to save us so we can just destroy whatever we want now.  Absolutely stupid as fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> True. 18 years later, a bunch of Americans still don't even know that a third skyscraper collapsed on 9/11.
Click to expand...


Guess what? 50% of Americans are below average in everything they do.


----------



## Augustine_

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?
> 
> Just because you're clueless...….
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I'd like to know how many Americans have ever heard of BLK . I bet that Fink dude makes a lot of business trips to China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of Americans also think China pays for our tariffs.  Humans are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of Americans also think their electric cars help the planet..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of Americans think a magical sky lord will return to Earth to save us so we can just destroy whatever we want now.  Absolutely stupid as fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The CO2 you just emitted with your post.....killed a panda. Asshole.
Click to expand...

Ah, Pandas.  Not the best thing to bring up when arguing humans have no impact on anything, sky lorder.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Angelo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mitt Romney is jealous. BlackRock makes Bain Capital look like a Kool-Aid stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not very similar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're not both vulture capitalists ?
> ( sorry private Equity firms)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *They're not both vulture capitalists ?*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> *( sorry private Equity firms)*
> 
> Sorry, nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asset Investment Management firms. Both of them.
Click to expand...


Not very similar.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Augustine_ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I'd like to know how many Americans have ever heard of BLK . I bet that Fink dude makes a lot of business trips to China.
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of Americans also think China pays for our tariffs.  Humans are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of Americans also think their electric cars help the planet..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of Americans think a magical sky lord will return to Earth to save us so we can just destroy whatever we want now.  Absolutely stupid as fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The CO2 you just emitted with your post.....killed a panda. Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, Pandas.  Not the best thing to bring up when arguing humans have no impact on anything, sky lorder.
Click to expand...


Fucker, you just killed an elephant.


----------



## Augustine_

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of Americans also think China pays for our tariffs.  Humans are stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of Americans also think their electric cars help the planet..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of Americans think a magical sky lord will return to Earth to save us so we can just destroy whatever we want now.  Absolutely stupid as fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The CO2 you just emitted with your post.....killed a panda. Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, Pandas.  Not the best thing to bring up when arguing humans have no impact on anything, sky lorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucker, you just killed an elephant.
Click to expand...

The sky lord wanted it


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Augustine_ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of Americans also think their electric cars help the planet..
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of Americans think a magical sky lord will return to Earth to save us so we can just destroy whatever we want now.  Absolutely stupid as fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The CO2 you just emitted with your post.....killed a panda. Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, Pandas.  Not the best thing to bring up when arguing humans have no impact on anything, sky lorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucker, you just killed an elephant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sky lord wanted it
Click to expand...


Planet killer.


----------



## Augustine_

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of Americans think a magical sky lord will return to Earth to save us so we can just destroy whatever we want now.  Absolutely stupid as fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CO2 you just emitted with your post.....killed a panda. Asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, Pandas.  Not the best thing to bring up when arguing humans have no impact on anything, sky lorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucker, you just killed an elephant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sky lord wanted it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Planet killer.
Click to expand...

^ irony


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Augustine_ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The CO2 you just emitted with your post.....killed a panda. Asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Pandas.  Not the best thing to bring up when arguing humans have no impact on anything, sky lorder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucker, you just killed an elephant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sky lord wanted it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Planet killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ irony
Click to expand...


Now you're killing the snail darters.


----------



## Augustine_

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Pandas.  Not the best thing to bring up when arguing humans have no impact on anything, sky lorder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucker, you just killed an elephant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sky lord wanted it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Planet killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're killing the snail darters.
Click to expand...

Christ will summon a dragon to deal with that, libtard


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Augustine_ said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucker, you just killed an elephant.
> 
> 
> 
> The sky lord wanted it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Planet killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ irony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're killing the snail darters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christ will summon a dragon to deal with that, libtard
Click to expand...


You're killing more endangered species than Koch Industries.


----------



## DOTR

Works hand in glove with the Deep Stare and elites in attacking Americans. 


“<<<Laurence “Larry” Fink>>>, the founder and chief executive of BlackRock, recently told the firm’s 14,000 employees that he is instituting potentially the most aggressive diversity program in Corporate America ensuring that, “a bunch of white men”, will no longer be running the world’s largest money management firm.”
BlackRock’s Larry Fink rattles employees amid political posturing


----------



## DOTR

They are building a better, corporate billionaire run world. Losing in DC is only a partial setback for them. Our problems are NOT political.


“*Society is increasingly looking to companies, both public and private, to address pressing social and economic issues. These issues range from protecting the environment to retirement to gender and racial inequality, among others.”*

- Larry Fink, BlackRock CEO 2019 "Letter to CEOs"


----------



## Toro

DOTR said:


> Works hand in glove with the Deep Stare and elites in attacking Americans.
> 
> 
> “<<<Laurence “Larry” Fink>>>, the founder and chief executive of BlackRock, recently told the firm’s 14,000 employees that he is instituting potentially the most aggressive diversity program in Corporate America ensuring that, “a bunch of white men”, will no longer be running the world’s largest money management firm.”
> BlackRock’s Larry Fink rattles employees amid political posturing



They’re going to hire wimmin and darkies!  OMG!!!!!!!1!1!1!11!!2!


----------



## the other mike

Toro said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Works hand in glove with the Deep Stare and elites in attacking Americans.
> 
> 
> “<<<Laurence “Larry” Fink>>>, the founder and chief executive of BlackRock, recently told the firm’s 14,000 employees that he is instituting potentially the most aggressive diversity program in Corporate America ensuring that, “a bunch of white men”, will no longer be running the world’s largest money management firm.”
> BlackRock’s Larry Fink rattles employees amid political posturing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’re going to hire wimmin and darkies!  OMG!!!!!!!1!1!1!11!!2!
Click to expand...

Is the USA ready for a Chinese woman president ? That's the big question.


----------



## Toro

Angelo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Works hand in glove with the Deep Stare and elites in attacking Americans.
> 
> 
> “<<<Laurence “Larry” Fink>>>, the founder and chief executive of BlackRock, recently told the firm’s 14,000 employees that he is instituting potentially the most aggressive diversity program in Corporate America ensuring that, “a bunch of white men”, will no longer be running the world’s largest money management firm.”
> BlackRock’s Larry Fink rattles employees amid political posturing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’re going to hire wimmin and darkies!  OMG!!!!!!!1!1!1!11!!2!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ar
> Is the USA ready for a Chinese woman president ?
Click to expand...


Sure. Why not?


----------



## the other mike

Toro said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Works hand in glove with the Deep Stare and elites in attacking Americans.
> 
> 
> “<<<Laurence “Larry” Fink>>>, the founder and chief executive of BlackRock, recently told the firm’s 14,000 employees that he is instituting potentially the most aggressive diversity program in Corporate America ensuring that, “a bunch of white men”, will no longer be running the world’s largest money management firm.”
> BlackRock’s Larry Fink rattles employees amid political posturing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’re going to hire wimmin and darkies!  OMG!!!!!!!1!1!1!11!!2!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ar
> Is the USA ready for a Chinese woman president ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure. Why not?
Click to expand...

New World Order fan are you ?


----------



## impuretrash

What is up with these shady financial orgs choosing sinister names that practically scream "blood money"


----------



## Death Angel

Augustine_ said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?
> 
> BlackRock, Inc. is an American global investment management corporation based in New York City. Founded in 1988, initially as a risk management and fixed income institutional asset manager, BlackRock is one of the world's largest asset managers with *$6.84 trillion in assets* under management as of August 2019.
> 
> BlackRock - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?
> 
> Just because you're clueless...….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? I'd like to know how many Americans have ever heard of BLK . I bet that Fink dude makes a lot of business trips to China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of Americans also think China pays for our tariffs.  Humans are stupid.
Click to expand...

And you think tariffs dont hurt your beloved Communist State


----------



## Picaro

They're bookies, like most Wall Street firms catering to gamblers. They bet on rigged games for the most part, buying Congressmen and other govt. employees to help them rig games like the other bookie joints do. Been around a long time relatively. Lots of suckers out there, so it's a lucrative scam.


----------



## DOTR

Angelo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Works hand in glove with the Deep Stare and elites in attacking Americans.
> 
> 
> “<<<Laurence “Larry” Fink>>>, the founder and chief executive of BlackRock, recently told the firm’s 14,000 employees that he is instituting potentially the most aggressive diversity program in Corporate America ensuring that, “a bunch of white men”, will no longer be running the world’s largest money management firm.”
> BlackRock’s Larry Fink rattles employees amid political posturing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They’re going to hire wimmin and darkies!  OMG!!!!!!!1!1!1!11!!2!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is the USA ready for a Chinese woman president ? That's the big question.
Click to expand...


Real question is will we be given a choice.


----------



## Kilroy2

The information came last week from investigative reporter John Solomon, who recently was hired as a Fox News contributor, after Ukraine’s new prosecutor general, Ruslan Ryaboshapka, said Oct. 4 he plans to *review previous corruption investigations into Hunter Biden *and his former employer, Ukraine-based

you see that is how the right wing rolls

Fox

Ruslan Ryaboshapka, said Oct. 4 he plans to review previous corruption *investigations into Hunter Biden* and his former employer, Ukraine-based

Other sources 

Ruslan Ryaboshapka told journalists in Kiev that his office was conducting an audit of previous investigations by the prosecutor general, including cases against Mykola Zlochevsky, owner of the Burisma gas company, 
and US-sanctioned gas magnate Serhiy Kurchenko. 

They mention that biden'a son was on the board and that's it

yet the investigation is not about biden's son 

Its about the owner and the company in general

Another story line

 Ukraine’s top prosecutor said Friday his office is reviewing several cases related to the owner of a gas company where the son of former Vice President Joe Biden sat on the board, but he added that he wasn’t aware of any evidence of wrongdoing by either Biden.

Ryaboshapka told reporters that his office was “auditing” relevant cases that were closed, dismissed or put on hold by his predecessors.

audit is not an investigation but that why they say audit

 Only fox will include biden son in this {audit} investigation that is on a guy that has fled the country and his whereabouts is unknown but he probably is in Russia

Biden son is not being investigated. 

He is not the owner of the company or even the CFO

give it a rest

When Joe B went to Ukraine it was to  issued his demands for greater anti-corruption measures by the Ukrainian government despite the possibility that those demands would actually increase – not lessen — the chances that Hunter Biden and Burisma would face legal trouble in Ukraine.

I guess Hunter is the new HIllary

if that is true then he has nothing to worry about. 

Conspiracies well try this one on

Zlochevsky the owner continues to buy favor with his support new found support for the Atlantic Council based in Washington. A think tank.

Kurt Volker, who resigned last week as the Trump administration's special representative for Ukraine, is a senior adviser to the Atlantic Council.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

Muhammed said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been called the world's largest shadow bank.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Don can get some action there, american banks won't touch the bum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The swamp fears banks. Banks fear Trump.
Click to expand...



US banks don't fear Don, they cut the serial banruptcy artist off ages ago.

_What’s going on in the repo market? Rates on repurchase (“repo”)  agreements should be about 2%, in line with the Federal Reserve funds rate. But they __shot up to over 5%__ on Sept. 16 and got as high as 10% on Sept. 17. Yet banks were refusing to lend to each other, evidently passing up big profits to hold onto their cash—just as they did in the housing market crash and Great Recession of 2008-09.

Because banks weren’t lending, the Federal Reserve Bank of New York jumped in, increasing its overnight repo operations to $75 billion, and on Oct. 23, it upped the ante to $120 billion in overnight operations and $45 billion in longer-term operations.

Why are banks no longer lending to each other? Are they afraid that collapse is imminent somewhere in the system, as with the Lehman collapse in 2008?

Perhaps, and if so, the __likely suspect__ is Deutsche Bank. But it looks to be just another case of Wall Street fattening itself at the public trough, using the funds of mom-and-pop depositors to maximize bank profits and line the pockets of bank executives while depriving small businesses of affordable loans.
_
*Why the Repo Market Is a Big Deal*

_The repo market allows__ banks and other financial institutions to borrow and lend to each other, usually overnight. More than $1 trillion in overnight repo transactions collateralized with U.S. government debt occur every day. Banks lacking available deposits frequently go to these markets to fund their loans and finance their trades.

Legally, repos are sales and repurchases; but they function like secured overnight or short-term loans. They work like a pawn shop: The lender takes an asset (usually a federal security) in exchange for cash, with an agreement to return the asset for the cash plus interest the next day, unless the loan is rolled over. __The New York Fed currently engages__ in two types of repo operations: overnight repurchase agreements that unwind the next business day, and 14-day repurchase agreements that unwind after 14 days.
_
_The Fed restarted__ its large-scale repo operations in September, when borrowing rates shot up due to an unexpectedly high demand for dollars. The Fed said the unusual demand was due largely to quarterly tax payments and Treasury debt settlements. Other factors proposed as contributing to the cash strains include regulatory change and a decline in bank reserves due to “quantitative tightening” (in which the Fed shrunk its balance sheet by selling some of its quantitative easing (QE) acquisitions back into the market), as well as unusually high government debt issuance over the last four years and a flight into U.S. currency and securities to avoid the negative interest rate policies of central banks abroad.
_
*Panic or Calculated Self-Interest?*
_
The Fed’s stated objective in boosting the liquidity available to financial markets was simply to maintain its “target rate” for the interest charged by banks to each other in the Fed funds market. But critics were not convinced. Why were private capital markets once again in need of public support if there was no financial crisis in sight? Was the Fed engaged in a stealth “QE4,” restarting its quantitative easing program?

The Fed insisted that it wasn’t, and financial analyst Wolf Richter agreed. Writing on Wolfstreet.com on Oct. 10, he said the banks, and particularly the primary dealers, were hoarding their long-term securities in anticipation of higher profits. The primary dealers are the 24 U.S. and foreign broker-dealers and banks authorized to deal directly with the U.S. Treasury and the New York Fed. They were funding their horde of long-term securities in the repo market, putting pressure on that market, as the Fed said in the minutes for its July meeting, even before repo rates blew out in mid-September. __Richter contended__:

“They’d expected a massive bout of QE, and perhaps some of the players had gleefully contributed to, or even instigated the turmoil in the repo market to make sure they would get that massive bout of QE as the Fed would be forced to calm the waters with QE, the theory went. This QE would include big purchases of long-term securities to push down long-term yields, and drive up the prices of those bonds. … Prices were high and yields were low, a sign that there was heavy demand. But the dealers were holding out for even higher prices and even lower yields. … Massive QE, where the Fed buys these types of Treasury securities, would accomplish that. But that’s exactly what the Fed said it wouldn’t do.”

What the Fed was doing instead, it said, was reviving its “standing repo facility”—the facility it had used before September 2008, when it abandoned that device in favor of QE and zero-interest rate policy. But it insisted that this was not QE, expanding the money supply. Overnight repos are just an advance of credit, which must be repaid the next day. While $165 billion per month sounds like a lot, repo loans don’t accumulate; the Fed is just making short-term advances, available as needed up to a limit of $165 billion.
_
*Is the Run on the Dollar Due to Panic or Greed?
Is the Run on the Dollar Due to Panic or Greed?

*


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?
> 
> BlackRock, Inc. is an American global investment management corporation based in New York City. Founded in 1988, initially as a risk management and fixed income institutional asset manager, BlackRock is one of the world's largest asset managers with *$6.84 trillion in assets* under management as of August 2019.
> 
> BlackRock - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?
> 
> Just because you're clueless...….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? I'd like to know how many Americans have ever heard of BLK . I bet that Fink dude makes a lot of business trips to China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of Americans also think China pays for our tariffs.  Humans are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of Americans also think their electric cars help the planet..
Click to expand...



*Pentagon Warns of Dire Risk to Bases, Troops From Climate Change*
Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They've been called the world's largest shadow bank.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Don can get some action there, american banks won't touch the bum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The swamp fears banks. Banks fear Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> US banks don't fear Don, they cut the serial banruptcy artist off ages ago.
> 
> _What’s going on in the repo market? Rates on repurchase (“repo”)  agreements should be about 2%, in line with the Federal Reserve funds rate. But they __shot up to over 5%__ on Sept. 16 and got as high as 10% on Sept. 17. Yet banks were refusing to lend to each other, evidently passing up big profits to hold onto their cash—just as they did in the housing market crash and Great Recession of 2008-09.
> 
> Because banks weren’t lending, the Federal Reserve Bank of New York jumped in, increasing its overnight repo operations to $75 billion, and on Oct. 23, it upped the ante to $120 billion in overnight operations and $45 billion in longer-term operations.
> 
> Why are banks no longer lending to each other? Are they afraid that collapse is imminent somewhere in the system, as with the Lehman collapse in 2008?
> 
> Perhaps, and if so, the __likely suspect__ is Deutsche Bank. But it looks to be just another case of Wall Street fattening itself at the public trough, using the funds of mom-and-pop depositors to maximize bank profits and line the pockets of bank executives while depriving small businesses of affordable loans.
> _
> *Why the Repo Market Is a Big Deal*
> 
> _The repo market allows__ banks and other financial institutions to borrow and lend to each other, usually overnight. More than $1 trillion in overnight repo transactions collateralized with U.S. government debt occur every day. Banks lacking available deposits frequently go to these markets to fund their loans and finance their trades.
> 
> Legally, repos are sales and repurchases; but they function like secured overnight or short-term loans. They work like a pawn shop: The lender takes an asset (usually a federal security) in exchange for cash, with an agreement to return the asset for the cash plus interest the next day, unless the loan is rolled over. __The New York Fed currently engages__ in two types of repo operations: overnight repurchase agreements that unwind the next business day, and 14-day repurchase agreements that unwind after 14 days.
> _
> _The Fed restarted__ its large-scale repo operations in September, when borrowing rates shot up due to an unexpectedly high demand for dollars. The Fed said the unusual demand was due largely to quarterly tax payments and Treasury debt settlements. Other factors proposed as contributing to the cash strains include regulatory change and a decline in bank reserves due to “quantitative tightening” (in which the Fed shrunk its balance sheet by selling some of its quantitative easing (QE) acquisitions back into the market), as well as unusually high government debt issuance over the last four years and a flight into U.S. currency and securities to avoid the negative interest rate policies of central banks abroad.
> _
> *Panic or Calculated Self-Interest?*
> _
> The Fed’s stated objective in boosting the liquidity available to financial markets was simply to maintain its “target rate” for the interest charged by banks to each other in the Fed funds market. But critics were not convinced. Why were private capital markets once again in need of public support if there was no financial crisis in sight? Was the Fed engaged in a stealth “QE4,” restarting its quantitative easing program?
> 
> The Fed insisted that it wasn’t, and financial analyst Wolf Richter agreed. Writing on Wolfstreet.com on Oct. 10, he said the banks, and particularly the primary dealers, were hoarding their long-term securities in anticipation of higher profits. The primary dealers are the 24 U.S. and foreign broker-dealers and banks authorized to deal directly with the U.S. Treasury and the New York Fed. They were funding their horde of long-term securities in the repo market, putting pressure on that market, as the Fed said in the minutes for its July meeting, even before repo rates blew out in mid-September. __Richter contended__:
> 
> “They’d expected a massive bout of QE, and perhaps some of the players had gleefully contributed to, or even instigated the turmoil in the repo market to make sure they would get that massive bout of QE as the Fed would be forced to calm the waters with QE, the theory went. This QE would include big purchases of long-term securities to push down long-term yields, and drive up the prices of those bonds. … Prices were high and yields were low, a sign that there was heavy demand. But the dealers were holding out for even higher prices and even lower yields. … Massive QE, where the Fed buys these types of Treasury securities, would accomplish that. But that’s exactly what the Fed said it wouldn’t do.”
> 
> What the Fed was doing instead, it said, was reviving its “standing repo facility”—the facility it had used before September 2008, when it abandoned that device in favor of QE and zero-interest rate policy. But it insisted that this was not QE, expanding the money supply. Overnight repos are just an advance of credit, which must be repaid the next day. While $165 billion per month sounds like a lot, repo loans don’t accumulate; the Fed is just making short-term advances, available as needed up to a limit of $165 billion.
> _
> *Is the Run on the Dollar Due to Panic or Greed?
> Is the Run on the Dollar Due to Panic or Greed?
> *
Click to expand...


_Why are banks no longer lending to each other? Are they afraid that collapse is imminent somewhere in the system, as with the Lehman collapse in 2008?_

No. They have new liquidity requirements.
They have to hold a lot more cash than they used to. 
That's why, despite trillions in excess reserves, the overnight repo market dried up.

_The Fed’s stated objective in boosting the liquidity available to financial markets was simply to maintain its “target rate” for the interest charged by banks to each other in the Fed funds market. _

When the overnight rate moves above or below the target rate, the Fed intervenes.
It's what the Fed does. What they've always done.

_ Why were private capital markets once again in need of public support if there was no financial crisis in sight?_

They don't need support, they need liquidity, to maintain the target rate.

*Is the Run on the Dollar Due to Panic or Greed?*

As a "banking expert", Ellen is one hell of a lawyer...err...nutrition author...err...LOL!

_What the Fed was doing instead, it said, was reviving its “standing repo facility”—the facility it had used before September 2008, _

See? Not unprecedented.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?
> 
> BlackRock, Inc. is an American global investment management corporation based in New York City. Founded in 1988, initially as a risk management and fixed income institutional asset manager, BlackRock is one of the world's largest asset managers with *$6.84 trillion in assets* under management as of August 2019.
> 
> BlackRock - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?
> 
> Just because you're clueless...….
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? I'd like to know how many Americans have ever heard of BLK . I bet that Fink dude makes a lot of business trips to China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of Americans also think China pays for our tariffs.  Humans are stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of Americans also think their electric cars help the planet..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Pentagon Warns of Dire Risk to Bases, Troops From Climate Change*
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
Click to expand...


Quick, give them more money...….climate change!!!


----------



## the other mike

Jitss617 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And how does a company get to be this huge without many people noticing ?
> 
> BlackRock, Inc. is an American global investment management corporation based in New York City. Founded in 1988, initially as a risk management and fixed income institutional asset manager, BlackRock is one of the world's largest asset managers with *$6.84 trillion in assets* under management as of August 2019.
> 
> BlackRock - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Deeep state
Click to expand...

One of the ones that pulls Schiff's strings for sure.
Laurence D. Fink - Wikipedia


----------



## Picaro

Why would banks make loans to each other when they can just borrow from the Fed at less than zero real interest rates??? Some people really don't know basic things about business.


----------



## Picaro

Re Blackrock, it's small potatoes.

State Street Corporation - Wikipedia

*
State Street Corporation is an American[3] financial services and bank holding company headquartered at One Lincoln Street in Boston with operations worldwide. It is the second United States bank on the list of oldest banks in continuous operation; its predecessor, Union Bank, was founded in 1792. State Street is ranked 15th on the list of largest banks in the United States by assets. It is one of the largest asset management companies in the world with US$2.511 trillion under management and US$31.62 trillion under custody and administration. It is the second largest custodian bank in the world.[4]*

Get that? It's only 15th ... and only 247th on the Fortune 500 ...

Concentration of wealth and money in this country is massive.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Picaro said:


> Why would banks make loans to each other when they can just borrow from the Fed at less than zero real interest rates??? Some people really don't know basic things about business.



*Why would banks make loans to each other *

Because the repo rate is usually below the rate at the discount window.
And, just like in the old days, discount window borrowing makes regulators
wonder what you're doing wrong.

*Some people really don't know basic things about business.*

Irony.


----------



## Picaro

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would banks make loans to each other when they can just borrow from the Fed at less than zero real interest rates??? Some people really don't know basic things about business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why would banks make loans to each other *
> 
> Because the repo rate is usually below the rate at the discount window.
> And, just like in the old days, discount window borrowing makes regulators
> wonder what you're doing wrong.
> 
> *Some people really don't know basic things about business.*
> 
> Irony.
Click to expand...


We all already know what they're 'doing wrong', they're leveraging assets same as they always do, at high ratios, and that's why the eventually have to be bailed out, since in that market there aren't a lot a players and the funds can dry up almost immediately if even one of the big players suddenly refuses and withdraws from that market, which in turn will set off a mark to market panic on the leveraged assets, whether those assets be real estate or pine cones. So, your 'repo market' isn't nearly as big as it used to be, which is why the Fed is stepping in, to subsidize your heroes with less than zero interest rates; they get better terms in bankruptcy and panics from the Feds, i.e. taxpayers eating the debts, than they can suing each other.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Picaro said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would banks make loans to each other when they can just borrow from the Fed at less than zero real interest rates??? Some people really don't know basic things about business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why would banks make loans to each other *
> 
> Because the repo rate is usually below the rate at the discount window.
> And, just like in the old days, discount window borrowing makes regulators
> wonder what you're doing wrong.
> 
> *Some people really don't know basic things about business.*
> 
> Irony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all already know what they're 'doing wrong', they're leveraging assets same as they always do, at high ratios, and that's why the eventually have to be bailed out, since in that market there aren't a lot a players and the funds can dry up almost immediately if even one of the big players suddenly refuses and withdraws from that market, which in turn will set off a mark to market panic on the leveraged assets, whether those assets be real estate or pine cones. So, your 'repo market' isn't nearly as big as it used to be, which is why the Fed is stepping in, to subsidize your heroes with less than zero interest rates; they get better terms in bankruptcy and panics from the Feds, i.e. taxpayers eating the debts, than they can suing each other.
Click to expand...


*We all already know what they're 'doing wrong', they're leveraging assets same as they always do, at high ratios,* 

Much, much, much better capitalized than in 2008. A lot less leverage.

* since in that market there aren't a lot a players and the funds can dry up almost immediately if even one of the big players suddenly refuses and withdraws from that market, *

Which market? Be specific.

*So, your 'repo market' isn't nearly as big as it used to be, *

How big did you think the repo market was in 2008? 2007? 2006?

*which is why the Fed is stepping in, to subsidize your heroes with less than zero interest rates; *

Repo rates aren't close to zero.


----------

